

Stop TSA Scanners  - edw519
http://stoptsascanners.blogspot.com/

======
ataggart
I opted out at SFO. The incredulous TSA agent repeatedly asked me why I was
opting out. I declined to provide an answer, and instead simply asked if
opting out was an option and if so, then I opt out. Eventually he let me
through, shouting "opt out!", at which point I had to wait for them to rustle
up someone to perform the pat down.

If even 1/4 of the people in that line opted-out, it would be chaos in the
security area. So do your part, and make a TSA agent uncomfortable.

------
kevin_morrill
Forget about being seen naked. The bigger issue is that it's all security
theater and does little to actually make us safer, yet it costs us an
extraordinary amount in cost and lost time.

~~~
sz
_does little to actually make us safer_

Evidence? (or reasoning)

~~~
kiujhgbnj
In the first millennium there was no airport security and a large number of
Viking raids on Britain.

In the second millennium airport security was introduced and many fewer viking
raids took place

In this millennium with greatly increased airport security there have been no
viking raids on any part of the British isles.

~~~
dalke
Good thing the Vikings didn't use the Thai solar calendar else they would have
completely avoided airport security.

------
miles
See also: <http://www.stopdigitalstripsearches.org/>

------
chrisbennet
At least they don't take away our clothes and make us wear orange jump suits
for the duration of the flight - yet.

------
sz
I really don't get it. Can someone explain what is wrong with body scanners?

I just see people embarrassed at having body parts, which is absurd. Everyone
looks approximately the same, and it's not like photos of your junk are being
sent to your coworkers.

~~~
jambo
I get it. You, like too many, think genitals are 'junk'. I am not ashamed of
my body. I value my body and want to share it only with those I choose, not
indiscriminately, and certainly not as a condition for flying.

Forced or coerced nudity has been used as a weapon because it represents a
one-way power transfer.

~~~
younata
"Junk: Penis and testacles." [sic] [1]

[1] <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=junk> (NSFW) (definition
2)

~~~
jambo
My point.

